# British teachers in demand in Australia



## AW (Oct 27, 2015)

The truth is that Australia is increasingly offering only temporary teaching contracts even to the very youngest, cheapest teachers it has making it impossible for them to save or borrow. Teaching in Australia doesn't have the same status that it does in the UK and working remote (as I do) is no longer a guarantee of permanency either. All in all, I would be better off working in the UK and will return to the UK next year if my contract isn't renewed which due to cutbacks isn't likely.


----------

